# Borders



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

America!! fuk yeah!

*LET ME SEE IF I GOT THIS RIGHT..*

IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOR.

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT..

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED..

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM 
AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY 
AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.

IF YOU CROSS THE U.S. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET

* A JOB,
* A DRIVERS LICENSE,
* SOCIAL SECURITY CARD,
* WELFARE,
* FOOD STAMPS,
* CREDIT CARDS,
* SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,
* FREE EDUCATION,
* FREE HEALTH CARE,
* A LOBBYIST IN WASHINGTON
* BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR
LANGUAGE
* THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY'S FLAG WHILE YOU PROTEST THAT YOU DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT
* AND YOU CAN VOTE DEMOCRAT.

I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I HAD A FIRM GRASP ON THE SITUATION&#8230;


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


CANADA ROCKS!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

That a flying leaf?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibanez247 said:


> America!! fuk yeah!
> 
> *LET ME SEE IF I GOT THIS RIGHT..*
> 
> ...


...Mmmmh good so now Haiti is devastated and there are literally million of people without anything in life and since it's so easy to get into the states and receive all those benefits I guess there is no prob at all for haitians, they'll just cross the border and that's it....


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Well first they have to get to Mexico or Canada.

I always wonder why this is true. Mexicans and Arabs come here by the thousands. Not that this is a bad thing. But my girlfriend is from Romania and he family has been on a waiting list for 6 years to come here. They just now got approved. But said it will prolly take at least another 1.5 years.

Arabs are constantly cheating the government out of paying taxes by changing ownership of their gas station/party store every 6 years. Mexicans are too. They never pay taxes since they work under the table. I am not blaming them as people. I blame the government for bad laws that allow them to do these things. Hell some of the hardest working guys I have ever worked with were illegal Mexicans who didn't even speak english. I guess when you have more to gain you work harder.

But yeah I do agree something should be done about the border.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It really pisses me off that we treat these people like citizens instead of the criminals they are. Arrest them, put them on a bus, and dump them back where they came from. Yea bussing them back home is expensive but a hell of a lot cheaper then letting them stay here.
Idea for reinforcing the border: Everyone in the National Guard has to serve two weeks out of the year for training purposes and stuff right? Extend that to 3 weeks (the extra week would not have to run concurrent with the other two), let them spend 2 weeks keeping their skills up and another week patroling the border, either on foot or by vehicle. We could probably station a squad of soldiers every mile or so without trouble. Catch anybody trying to enter the country illegally, see my idea for getting rid of the ones already here.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Theres an Illegal way to get into Canada ?

Hmmm... News to me .lol


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Of course there is. I havent been there in years now but dont Americans have to have a passport to enter Canada now? Or is that only when flying?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^Of course there is. I havent been there in years now but dont Americans have to have a passport to enter Canada now? Or is that only when flying?


Yeah even for land/water crossing you need a pass port. I think there is also some type of card? you could get as well.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the difference between all of those countries and america is that america is more developed, has more amenities, is a democratic state and has a duty of care.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


I *HAD* a lot of respect for you.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> It really pisses me off that we treat these people like citizens instead of the criminals they are. Arrest them, put them on a bus, and dump them back where they came from. Yea bussing them back home is expensive but a hell of a lot cheaper then letting them stay here.
> Idea for reinforcing the border: Everyone in the National Guard has to serve two weeks out of the year for training purposes and stuff right? Extend that to 3 weeks (the extra week would not have to run concurrent with the other two), let them spend 2 weeks keeping their skills up and another week patroling the border, either on foot or by vehicle. We could probably station a squad of soldiers every mile or so without trouble. Catch anybody trying to enter the country illegally, see my idea for getting rid of the ones already here.


There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.

You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


you're right






















































We're full! Stay in America, there are more McDonalds there afterall :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Armand_caribe said:


> There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.
> 
> You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....


You know who should perform all the jobs you just mentioned? Anyone that is taking my tax $ while sitting on their ass. I am not talking about people that are receiving unemployment....they had a job and lost it. I am not talking about those that are physically unable to work. I am talking about people that are capable of working...but would rather sit home and do nothing&#8230;.or sit at home and pump out kids.

Here is how you kill two birds with one stone. You lock down the boarders&#8230;.and in order to get help from the government&#8230;you need to have a job. If you don't have a job&#8230;.we will give you a job. We will pay for daycare&#8230;so there is no reason for someone not to be working. I don't care if I lose $ on the deal&#8230;.there is no such thing as a free ride.

You also start putting prisoners to work. No more lifting weights&#8230;.put these people to work. There is a huge labor force just sitting on their ass costing me $...these people need to be picking strawberries, picking up trash&#8230;.something.

And lastly&#8230;.you fine the sh*t out of anyone that uses illegal workers. And I am talking about fining companies so it hurts&#8230;.not some petty slap on the wrist. Those companies that are caught using illegal labor will now be forced to hire our subsidized workforce and pay them a market wage.

You enact those things&#8230;.there will not be any jobs for illegal workers.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You know who should perform all the jobs you just mentioned? Anyone that is taking my tax $ while sitting on their ass.


I'm taking your tax money while sitting on my ass!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You know who should perform all the jobs you just mentioned? Anyone that is taking my tax $ while sitting on their ass. I am not talking about people that are receiving unemployment....they had a job and lost it. I am not talking about those that are physically unable to work. I am talking about people that are capable of working...but would rather sit home and do nothing&#8230;.or sit at home and pump out kids.
> 
> Here is how you kill two birds with one stone. You lock down the boarders&#8230;.and in order to get help from the government&#8230;you need to have a job. If you don't have a job&#8230;.we will give you a job. We will pay for daycare&#8230;so there is no reason for someone not to be working. I don't care if I lose $ on the deal&#8230;.there is no such thing as a free ride.
> 
> ...


very good point. in order to make an effect on a situation like this you HAVE to go after ppl who are scared to be in trouble and get arrested. illegal aliens aren't afraid of either one. you can bet your ass that a white, middle aged guy who owns a business and supports a family will be scared to death of being severely fined or put in jail. those are the ppl who need to be persued in the fight against illegal aliens. making task forces to try and outst 20 million ppl simply won't wont. i love dogs but this is a good analogy from a famous mobster, carlos marcelo, "..if you cut the tail off a dog because its slapping you, the head will bite you. cut the head the off the dog, the tail will stop wagging."

the fact of the matter is, if you're here illegally you're taking food off a table of an american who deserves to be here. i also dont think some lady drifting ashore and having a baby on our soil makes that kid a citizen, thats bullshit.

its like my boy george carlin said about drug dealers..."you can't go after drug dealers if you want to solve the drug problem, they're not afraid of being arrested or getting shot at. if you start crucifying one banker a week who launders drug money, a halftime of the monday night football game...after a few weeks you wouldn't even be able to buy drugs in schools or prisons anymore."

this problem starts at the top and leaves the bottom with no resources to try and fix it. as long as our political structure remains corrupt and broken we will undoubtably have broken borders and endless broken federal 'programs' to boot.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> the difference between all of those countries and america is that america is more developed, has more amenities, is a democratic state and has a duty of care.


France would disagree as their illegals are screwing up their country. In fact, their deportation laws are far more effective then ours.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.
[/quote]

i think it depends on where you're at... when i lived in minneapolis (in the city), all my neighbors were friendly, they waved when they saw you and came over to say hi when you were outside working on something. when i moved out to plymouth (an upper class suburb of minneapolis), we didn't know any of our neighbors, they never waved, and never talked to each other.

when i moved out to the sticks, EVERYONE waves and smiles... i'm talking cops, random people, everybody... every person waves from their car when on the road, they'll also go out of their way to help out anyone, whether it's plowing a driveway, mowing a lawn, helping with projects around the house, etc... it's actually a little strange to me, but i guess that's what happens when you grow up in the city and aren't used to that stuff.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey OP, here's an idea, if you like those places so much more...why don't you go there? What's stopping you? sh*t, you want to compare fascist military states with no regard for life, liberty, or a persuit of happiness? Are you serious? As an American who believes in the constitution and the objectives of this country and it's founding leaders, frankly, your post here infuriates me. Seriously, go to those holy trails of countries if they're so much better. Or just realize that your argument is terrible, and the ignorance of it leads me to believe that's it's not an original thought of your own.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.
[/quote]

i think it depends on where you're at... when i lived in minneapolis (in the city), all my neighbors were friendly, they waved when they saw you and came over to say hi when you were outside working on something. when i moved out to plymouth (an upper class suburb of minneapolis), we didn't know any of our neighbors, they never waved, and never talked to each other.

when i moved out to the sticks, EVERYONE waves and smiles... i'm talking cops, random people, everybody... every person waves from their car when on the road, they'll also go out of their way to help out anyone, whether it's plowing a driveway, mowing a lawn, helping with projects around the house, etc... it's actually a little strange to me, but i guess that's what happens when you grow up in the city and aren't used to that stuff.
[/quote]

i know not every part of america is uptight. im talking about inner city, and moderately populated areas. if you ever to vancouver you'll be freaked out at how nice ppl are! its weird that crossing an imaginary line can actually have difference in the general populous.

call me crazy but i think MN/WI is paradise. the summer, cabin scenes are unreal. i like the snow in the winter even though around march is gettin ffin old every year. ive been to just about every corner of our country and i wouldn't change where i live for anything. im in st paul/minneapolis about once a month or so to visit friends from school. i met a lot of minnesotans when i went to uw-stout...that seemed to be the place for mn kids to get a business admin or marketing degree...along with herpes if you werent careful


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Hey OP, here's an idea, if you like those places so much more...why don't you go there? What's stopping you? sh*t, you want to compare fascist military states with no regard for life, liberty, or a persuit of happiness? Are you serious? As an American who believes in the constitution and the objectives of this country and it's founding leaders, frankly, your post here infuriates me. Seriously, go to those holy trails of countries if they're so much better. Or just realize that your argument is terrible, and the ignorance of it leads me to believe that's it's not an original thought of your own.


I suspect that if you were responding to your own post you'd say something like "its my country and I love it. I care enough about America to raise my voice and try and make a change. Its also a free country and I can say what I want. Lastly, the illegals are the ones coming into MY country so they should leave, not me." Edit-sprinkle that with a dozen curse words/angry phrases and it'll sound more genuine.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> It really pisses me off that we treat these people like citizens instead of the criminals they are. Arrest them, put them on a bus, and dump them back where they came from. Yea bussing them back home is expensive but a hell of a lot cheaper then letting them stay here.
> Idea for reinforcing the border: Everyone in the National Guard has to serve two weeks out of the year for training purposes and stuff right? Extend that to 3 weeks (the extra week would not have to run concurrent with the other two), let them spend 2 weeks keeping their skills up and another week patroling the border, either on foot or by vehicle. We could probably station a squad of soldiers every mile or so without trouble. Catch anybody trying to enter the country illegally, see my idea for getting rid of the ones already here.


There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.

You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....
[/quote]

you know who will be servers, lawn mowers, street sweepers and picking in the fields if mexicans are gone? the 10% of our country who are sitting around unemployed. i'd say getting rid of 20 million illegals would open up a few jobs for americans who refuse to work at substandard pay. it would also clean up a of the drug/violence on the border.

whats sad is that even if we deported one millon per month, at the end of the year we'd still have an 8 million head count surpluss of mexicans. this is one problem that irriates me to no end. we are the most powerful country in the world...we've stood up to tryants beat some of the most poweful armies the world has ever seen. yet we can't control a border 700-800 miles long? its a disgrace to our country and shows how broken our political structure is.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Theres an Illegal way to get into Canada ?
> 
> Hmmm... News to me .lol


send a letter to santa clause at the north pole. he'll pick you up with donard, blitzen, and rudolph (sp), they'll get you in from the northside, no problem.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Or , Sneak into Sarah Palins Vagina , and Pop out next time she Flies down to D.C !!!
Bombs awaaaaaay.

its almost as effective as those Cargo Ships Smuggling People accross the sea... Except its Much Warmer = )


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.
> 
> You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....


I do my own yardwork. Can't afford to outsource.







As for all those other jobs, US unemployment stands at 10%. Plenty of people out there who'll work them for a fair wage. Will it make stuff cost a little more? Sure. Would it be worth it? Hell yea!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Or , Sneak into Sarah Palins Vagina , and Pop out next time she Flies down to D.C !!!
> Bombs awaaaaaay.
> 
> its almost as effective as those Cargo Ships Smuggling People accross the sea... Except its Much Warmer = )


inside sarah palin? oh goodness me


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.
> 
> You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....


I do my own yardwork. Can't afford to outsource.:laugh: As for all those other jobs, US unemployment stands at 10%. Plenty of people out there who'll work them for a fair wage. Will it make stuff cost a little more? Sure. Would it be worth it? Hell yea!
[/quote]

i'm all for the immigrants that want to come here legally and work, assimilate and then contribute to our society, and plug their wages back into our economy... i can't rationalize, in any way, thinking that it is ok for people to come here illegally, work illegally and drive down wages, create pockets of their own closed-off society within this country, and then ship a large portion of their wages back to their home country and out of our economy.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Bob LEGAL vs. Joe ILLEGAL

You have two families: "Bob Legal" and " Joe Illegal".

Both families have two parents, two children, and live in California.

BobLegal works in construction, has a Social Security Number and makes $25.00 per hour with taxes deducted.

Joe Illegal also works in construction, has NO Social Security Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".

Ready? Now pay attention...

Bob Legal: $25.00 per hour x 40 hours = $1000.00 per week, or $52,000.00 per year. Now take 30% away for state and federal tax; Bob Legal now has 
$31,231.00.

Joe Illegal: $15.00 per hour x 40 hours = $600.00 per week, or $31,200.00 per year. Joe Illegal pays no taxes. Joe Illegal now has 
$31,200.00.

Bob Legal pays medical and dental insurance with limited coverage for his family at $600.00 per month, or $7,200.00 per year. Bob Legal now 
has $24,031.00.

Joe Illegal has full medical and dental coverage through the state and local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year. Joe Illegal still has $31,200.00.

Bob Legal makes too much money and is not eligible for food stamps or welfare.BobLegal pays $500.00 per month for food, or $6,000.00 per 
year. Bob Legal now has $18,031.00.

Joe Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for food stamps and welfare. Joe Illegal still has $31,200.00.

Bob Legal pays rent of $1,200.00 per month, or $14,400.00 per year. Bob Legal now has $9,631.00.

Joe Illegal receives a $500.00 per month federal rent subsidy. Joe Illegal pays out that $500.00 per month, or $6,000.00 per year. Joe Illegal still has $ 31,200.00.

Bob Legal pays $200.00 per month, or $2,400.00 for insurance. Bob Legal now has $7,231.00.

Joe Illegal says, "We don't need no stinkin' insurance!" and still has $31,200.00.

Bob Legal has to make his $7,231.00 stretch to pay utilities, gasoline, etc.

Joe Illegal has to make his $31,200.00 stretch to pay utilities, gasoline, and what he sends out of the country every month.

Bob Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after work.

Joe Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.

Bob Legal's and Joe Illegal's children both attend the same school. Bob Legal pays for his children's lunches while Joe Illegal's children get 
a government sponsored lunch. Joe Illegal's children have an after school ESL program. Bob Legal's children go home.

Bob Legal and Joe Illegal both enjoy the same police and fire services, but Bob paid for them and Joe did not pay.

( I found this I didn't write it)


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> There is a reason for that to happen mate, if you get rid of those "criminals" who is going to mow your lawn, make you house keeping, wait on you in the restaurants, sweep your streets, offices, stores, schools, work in the fields picking your vegetables, etc.
> 
> You treat those guys as citizens(second class citizens in much of the cases by the way tho) and not as criminals because they have some use to your society....


I do my own yardwork. Can't afford to outsource.:laugh: As for all those other jobs, US unemployment stands at 10%. Plenty of people out there who'll work them for a fair wage. Will it make stuff cost a little more? Sure. Would it be worth it? Hell yea!
[/quote]

i'm all for the immigrants that want to come here legally and work, assimilate and then contribute to our society, and plug their wages back into our economy... i can't rationalize, in any way, thinking that it is ok for people to come here illegally, work illegally and drive down wages, create pockets of their own closed-off society within this country, and then ship a large portion of their wages back to their home country and out of our economy.
[/quote]

super bump


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im think we should hold Sniper training on the border. You know how you shoot women and children ? You dont lead them as much !


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Im think we should hold Sniper training on the border. You know how you shoot women and children ? You dont lead them as much !


"GET SOME"

full metal jacket was ffin priceless


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im going to cross into America illegally, I don't give a f*ck about the law, and that's real sh*t, blazed the philly its summertime shoutouts to WILL SMITH.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah and While your at it , Can you please tell those Americans to stop ILLEGALLY coming to Canada and Using Our health Care ?

Stop acting like America is so hard done by Please... I enjoy a Nice joke but come on , who are we kidding ? Americans have been coming to Canada and Using Friends and Families health Cards , are old ones Never had Pictures and mine still doesnt. and this has been going on Since we have had health care.

I mean come on , is it really that hard to keep ILLEGALS out of my healthcare system ? after all , you dont pay for it do you?

DISCLAIMER *** I dont hate Americans , im just making a point.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

THEY COMIN INTUH OUR CUNTRY CLETUS TAKIN ALL MA GOD DAYME JAWBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This whole "Mexicans entering America illegally" issue, is all a racist issue, you can say it isnt but it f*cking is. I bet most of these ******** at the border to Mexico wouldn't be complaining if these Mexicans had white skin and blonde hair.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> THEY COMIN INTUH OUR CUNTRY CLETUS TAKIN ALL MA GOD DAYME JAWBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This whole "Mexicans entering America illegally" issue, is all a racist issue, you can say it isnt but it f*cking is. I bet most of these ******** at the border to Mexico wouldn't be complaining if these Mexicans had white skin and blonde hair.


THEY TOOK ARE JOBS!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. *you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*
[/quote]

Pfffffffffft.

Coming from someone who lives in Toronto, if you do something dumb like run across a busy street when your not supposed to people will flip you off.

1- "Oh f*ck, where that f*cking dumbass pedestrian come from honey? What a f*cking idiot"

2- "Ummmmm Dear were Canadian remember? Just Wave and Smile"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> THEY COMIN INTUH OUR CUNTRY CLETUS TAKIN ALL MA GOD DAYME JAWBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This whole "Mexicans entering America illegally" issue, is all a racist issue, you can say it isnt but it f*cking is. I bet most of these ******** at the border to Mexico wouldn't be complaining if these Mexicans had white skin and blonde hair.


it has absolutely nothing to do with race... the main focus of the immigration debate are those illegally coming from latin amercia because of the ridiculous numbers that are here and the fact that it seems like they just have easy access. if canada had poverty levels compared to mexico and canadians were illegally coming in the millions to this country to work , people would be just as pissed


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> You know how you shoot women and children ? You dont lead them as much !


Dude, that's horrible!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> THEY COMIN INTUH OUR CUNTRY CLETUS TAKIN ALL MA GOD DAYME JAWBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This whole "Mexicans entering America illegally" issue, is all a racist issue, you can say it isnt but it f*cking is. I bet most of these ******** at the border to Mexico wouldn't be complaining if these Mexicans had white skin and blonde hair.


its not a race issue. however, it is a political issue. i don't like anyone here illegally. i don't care if they're blonde haired, blue eyed, african, russian, green, black or orange. if you're here illegally, get the F OUTTA HERE.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that what the Doctor should Say when He finds an American ILLEGALLY using Our Healthcare system ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

From all of the documentaries I have seen about this issue, it's always some white ******* with an assault rifle, who gives off such a racist tone that's going out and patrolling these borders when its not even his job to do so. And all these minute men rallies, all of these folks are so obviously motivated by racial hate.

If its such a big issue why doesnt the american goverment put a big ass fence, or do something better to control this? Can't America control its own border, how are millions of illegals allowed to just get in. It's your governments fault not the mexicans, if I was in a piss poor country and I could walk into America because its government doesn't seem to give a sh*t, Im going to f*cking do it.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Is that what the Doctor should Say when He finds an American ILLEGALLY using Our Healthcare system ?


yes. whats right is right. doensn't matter what country it is. nobody should enter a foreign country illegally, use its resources in a parsitic manner, and think its 'right' to do.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

PLEASE CLICK THE LINK !


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> From all of the documentaries I have seen about this issue, it's always some white ******* with an assault rifle, who gives off such a racist tone that's going out and patrolling these borders when its not even his job to do so. And all these minute men rallies, all of these folks are so obviously motivated by racial hate.
> 
> If its such a big issue why doesnt the american goverment put a big ass fence, or do something better to control this? Can't America control its own border, how are millions of illegals allowed to just get in. It's your governments fault not the mexicans, if I was in a piss poor country and I could walk into America because its government doesn't seem to give a sh*t, Im going to f*cking do it.


bc our govt hasn't fixed the problems doesn't make it right for mexican to come across the border. taking jobs, bringing drugs and violence with them? what kind of logic is this?

minute men aren't driven by hate, nor are they racist. they don't like foreigners crossing into their 'backyard' illegally and in the meantime turning the local economy to garbage. they dont like it when they see a business of a friend get put out by mexican slave labor.

the reason the problem hasn't been solved is bc we have dirtball, lying politicians on both sides of our wonderful political parties. both are infested with special interest groups and corruption. while most americans want the problem fixed, our 'leaders' could really give a sh*t less. problem wont be solved til we ask for all of capitol hills resignation.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. *you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*
[/quote]

Pfffffffffft.

Coming from someone who lives in Toronto, if you do something dumb like run across a busy street when your not supposed to people will flip you off.

1- "Oh f*ck, where that f*cking dumbass pedestrian come from honey? What a f*cking idiot"

2- "Ummmmm Dear were Canadian remember? Just Wave and Smile"
[/quote]

if you had something intelligent to say, that was of any quality at all i'd reply in greater length. my advice...take your clown shoes off and start acting like a big boy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

we should take all the manufacturing jobs we sent to those commie cocksuckers in china and move them to mexico, all those jobs will keep the mexicans in mexico, we could help another democracy instead of fuckin china, FUCKIN CHINA!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. *you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*
[/quote]

Pfffffffffft.

Coming from someone who lives in Toronto, if you do something dumb like run across a busy street when your not supposed to people will flip you off.

1- "Oh f*ck, where that f*cking dumbass pedestrian come from honey? What a f*cking idiot"

2- "Ummmmm Dear were Canadian remember? Just Wave and Smile"
[/quote]

if you had something intelligent to say, that was of any quality at all i'd reply in greater length. my advice...take your clown shoes off and start acting like a big boy.
[/quote]

There isn't much difference between Canada and American people in general, and to say we SMILE AND WAVE and dumb pedestrians is not very smart. Im going to be a big boy now and clock up 70 days playtime on Call of Duty.

Later.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. *you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*
[/quote]

Pfffffffffft.

Coming from someone who lives in Toronto, if you do something dumb like run across a busy street when your not supposed to people will flip you off.

1- "Oh f*ck, where that f*cking dumbass pedestrian come from honey? What a f*cking idiot"

2- "Ummmmm Dear were Canadian remember? Just Wave and Smile"
[/quote]

if you had something intelligent to say, that was of any quality at all i'd reply in greater length. my advice...take your clown shoes off and start acting like a big boy.
[/quote]

There isn't much difference between Canada and American people in general, and to say we SMILE AND WAVE and dumb pedestrians is not very smart. Im going to be a big boy now and clock up 70 days playtime on Call of Duty.

Later.
[/quote]

i was referring to the populous in canada, more specifically vancouver which is geographically very far away from your ignorant self. even if you played 70 days on cod (broken down over 2 years that abt 43 min/day), you'd still most likely be terrible at it. furthermore you couldn't earn a bachelors and work full time while doing it. you're a little kid, a cute little baby. you have a quick mouth like me...its just a shame you don't possess half a brain to make it function correctly.

if you read my post, i said, "cross the street"...that could be in car, a bike or on foot. so arent you being quite presumptuous by assuming i was walking?

aren't we getting off subject though, about the whole border thing? also, its precious that you also can't get over an argument that what...4-5 days old now? let it be young man.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

and actually its like 2 hours/day but w.e. totally off subject.

in eager to hear some more of your immigration/borders policy


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> You know who should perform all the jobs you just mentioned? Anyone that is taking my tax $ while sitting on their ass. I am not talking about people that are receiving unemployment....they had a job and lost it. I am not talking about those that are physically unable to work. I am talking about people that are capable of working...but would rather sit home and do nothing&#8230;.or sit at home and pump out kids.
> 
> Here is how you kill two birds with one stone. You lock down the boarders&#8230;.and in order to get help from the government&#8230;you need to have a job. If you don't have a job&#8230;.we will give you a job. We will pay for daycare&#8230;so there is no reason for someone not to be working. I don't care if I lose $ on the deal&#8230;.there is no such thing as a free ride.
> 
> ...


very good point. in order to make an effect on a situation like this you HAVE to go after ppl who are scared to be in trouble and get arrested. illegal aliens aren't afraid of either one. you can bet your ass that a white, middle aged guy who owns a business and supports a family will be scared to death of being severely fined or put in jail. those are the ppl who need to be persued in the fight against illegal aliens. making task forces to try and outst 20 million ppl simply won't wont. i love dogs but this is a good analogy from a famous mobster, carlos marcelo, "..if you cut the tail off a dog because its slapping you, the head will bite you. cut the head the off the dog, the tail will stop wagging."

the fact of the matter is, if you're here illegally you're taking food off a table of an american who deserves to be here. i also dont think some lady drifting ashore and having a baby on our soil makes that kid a citizen, thats bullshit.

its like my boy george carlin said about drug dealers..."you can't go after drug dealers if you want to solve the drug problem, they're not afraid of being arrested or getting shot at. if you start crucifying one banker a week who launders drug money, a halftime of the monday night football game...after a few weeks you wouldn't even be able to buy drugs in schools or prisons anymore."

this problem starts at the top and leaves the bottom with no resources to try and fix it. as long as our political structure remains corrupt and broken we will undoubtably have broken borders and endless broken federal 'programs' to boot.
[/quote]

Unfortunately things are much more complicated that setting some innmates to sweep the streets and do the vegetables picking, the fact of the matter is that illegals cross the border and find jobs because YOU american hire them. It is for sure you have seen lots of mexicans or latin americans working in the restaurant you go to eat on week ends with your family, maybe the guy who clean your office toiletts is latin american or even more, maybe your own maid is Mexican.

You guys complain about illegal workers but the fact of the matter is that your own people, the WASP do not want to work washing dishes or in the fields, most of white americans consider those jobs derogative to their expectancy all of you guys want to be all generals of the army and nobody wants to be soldiers if you know what I mean. How are you going to set all those lazy people to work?.

The illegal workers problem is a self generated problem to the USA.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> From all of the documentaries I have seen about this issue, it's always some white ******* with an assault rifle, who gives off such a racist tone that's going out and patrolling these borders when its not even his job to do so. And all these minute men rallies, all of these folks are so obviously motivated by racial hate.
> 
> If its such a big issue why doesnt the american goverment put a big ass fence, or do something better to control this? Can't America control its own border, how are millions of illegals allowed to just get in. It's your governments fault not the mexicans, if I was in a piss poor country and I could walk into America because its government doesn't seem to give a sh*t, Im going to f*cking do it.


bc our govt hasn't fixed the problems doesn't make it right *for mexican to come across the border. taking jobs, bringing drugs and violence with them? what kind of logic is this? *
minute men aren't driven by hate, nor are they racist. they don't like foreigners crossing into their 'backyard' illegally and in the meantime turning the local economy to garbage. they dont like it when they see a business of a friend get put out by mexican slave labor.

the reason the problem hasn't been solved is bc we have dirtball, lying politicians on both sides of our wonderful political parties. both are infested with special interest groups and corruption. while most americans want the problem fixed, our 'leaders' could really give a sh*t less. problem wont be solved til we ask for all of capitol hills resignation.
[/quote]

C'mon mate, give me a brake!!! I think you're missinformed... Bringing drugs????, It is true there is a very powerful Mexican Mafia that crosses drugs to USA but must of the illegals are just miserable people, poor people looking to improve their life, for the 
God's sake!!!

I say it again, they don't steal jobs to the americans, they just go and perform tasks your own people hire them to do. Maybe if you americans stopped hiring them things could be different.

Those Minutemen take those ideas to patrol and shoot miserable people, starving people, under the idea they're hunting "criminals" and possible drug dealers?... let me tell you something partner, if those cowboys foud some real members of a drug cartel, the mobsters would end up killing those "macho" minutemen, the Mexican Drug Cartels are extremely dangerous, they have hired army desertors even desertors of the Mexican Special Forces to work as mercenaries for them. In Mexico it takes the army itself and the Mexican Armada special forces to fight and defeat this people......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's not just about americans not wanting to work those jobs, it has more to do with the fact that most of these illegal immigrants are willing to work for far less pay, which pushes hard working citizens of this country out of jobs or forces them to accept lower pay. wanting higher pay has nothing to do with being greedy, it's just been common practice in this country that the longer you work somewhere and the more work you put in, the higher you climb on the payscale... well that means jack all when you have an influx of millions of workers who will work for far less, won't ask for medical coverage, and won't go complaining to the state about not getting enough breaks or fair overtime pay because they don't want to bring attention to themselves.

i agree that the problem needs to be fixed at the top, these illegal immigrants are just taking advantage of a broken system, but understanding why they do it and defending their illegal actions are two different things. saying it's ok for an illegal immigrant to go out and work illegally just because of the shitty situation that they are in is no different from saying it's ok for someone to go out and steal from others because they need to feed their family.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

MR.FREEZ said:


> we should take all the manufacturing jobs we sent to those commie cocksuckers in china and move them to mexico, all those jobs will keep the mexicans in mexico, we could help another democracy instead of fuckin china, FUCKIN CHINA!


That would be a very good idea...... We should help each other and make a block to face China, we are neihbors, we should help each other to face the possible future treat of China.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> it's not just about americans not wanting to work those jobs, it has more to do with the fact that most of these illegal immigrants are willing to work for far less pay, which pushes hard working citizens of this country out of jobs or forces them to accept lower pay. wanting higher pay has nothing to do with being greedy, it's just been common practice in this country that the longer you work somewhere and the more work you put in, the higher you climb on the payscale... well that means jack all when you have an influx of millions of workers who will work for far less, won't ask for medical coverage, and won't go complaining to the state about not getting enough breaks or fair overtime pay because they don't want to bring attention to themselves.
> 
> i agree that the problem needs to be fixed at the top, these illegal immigrants are just taking advantage of a broken system, but understanding why they do it and defending their illegal actions are two different things. saying it's ok for an illegal immigrant to go out and work illegally just because of the shitty situation that they are in is no different from saying it's ok for someone to go out and steal from others because they need to feed their family.


Yeah they do work for less pay but then you should see the one who hires them as a traitor to your own people, if the illegal alien goes to your country and someone hires them who's the guilty?.

I bet you could do it yourself: if you wanted to hire a maid, in first place few white women would be willing to work as a maid and in the case you got a white woman you would have to pay her a lot... but what happens if you found a Mexican hard working woman and willing to be paid 5 dollar per hour?... I bet you would be tempted to hire her, I mean your house keeping has to be done after all....









The issue is far more complicated....


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Any real person shouldn't worry about a f*cking mexican "taking"their job!" Get a god damn education and they can't!!!!!
Go to school and juhan can't take yours!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

febsalien said:


> Any real person shouldn't worry about a f*cking mexican "taking"their job!" Get a god damn education and they can't!!!!!
> Go to school and juhan can't take yours!


I think you aint getting the main Idea... f*cking Juan is not interested on working as an Engeneer or as Doctor, you can always get all the education you want, and still when you are a Doctor or a Yuppie at wall street you would need to hire Juan and Lupe to do the house keeping, mow your lawn and wash your Ferrari....


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

[/quote]

C'mon mate, give me a brake!!! I think you're missinformed... Bringing drugs????, It is true there is a very powerful Mexican Mafia that crosses drugs to USA but must of the illegals are just miserable people, poor people looking to improve their life, for the 
God's sake!!!

I say it again, they don't steal jobs to the americans, they just go and perform tasks your own people hire them to do. Maybe if you americans stopped hiring them things could be different.

Those Minutemen take those ideas to patrol and shoot miserable people, starving people, under the idea they're hunting "criminals" and possible drug dealers?... let me tell you something partner, if those cowboys foud some real members of a drug cartel, the mobsters would end up killing those "macho" minutemen, the Mexican Drug Cartels are extremely dangerous, they have hired army desertors even desertors of the Mexican Special Forces to work as mercenaries for them. In Mexico it takes the army itself and the Mexican Armada special forces to fight and defeat this people......
[/quote]

you've got to be kidding. if everyone else has to go through red tape, take english exams, and complete a thorough us citizen approval process why are mexicans all of a sudden above better than every other immigrant in the world that wants to come here? they're so good they can even skip the english exam before coming in so i have to press 1 on the phone everytime i need customer service for something. we already have 20 MILLION illegal mexicans in this country. thats why mexicans get discriminated against, thats why people dont like them and thats why most of would like to see go home on a greyhouse bus.

also to say americans wouldn't take those jobs is BS. i have friends right now who are good workers and cant find a job anywhere. the economy isn't strong as it is and they are 20 million mexicans taking up all the working class jobs. its not just working in fields, waiting tables, and mowing lawns. carpentry, construction, roofing, and factory jobs are the ones being taken as well. i know plenty of guys who would do the jobs mexicans do but they can't afford to work for $5/hour. its easy to say we woudn't take those jobs bc we never had a chance to take them in the first place. the jobs we undercut, outsourced to and incoming population of illegal workers!

and yes mexicans bring guns, drugs, and violence into our country. there are mexican cities right across the border where nobody will take the post of sheriff or district attorney bc all of them get killed. do you think we enoy types like that coming across the border to do their 'business' here? if they're not hauling drugs, guns, or people across the border...then they've still crossed the border ILLEGALLY. which would, in america, make you a criminal.

im sure the minute men would gladly throw down with some mexican cartel members. maybe if a few minute men get killed we'll finally send the military down there and mop up the problem. im sure the mexican drug cartels are hopped up on screamers and think they're tough. im sure they have millions and millions and a lot of guns and maybe even some elite commando units. know who else was once that powerful and had resources like that? pablo escobar, the first billionaire criminal. guess what happened to him when he poked the united states one too many times? the cia/centerspike, delta force, and dea went into columbia in conjunction w/ columbian forces. they flushed him out, shot him and took pics with him like he was a bear or some kind wild game.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> you've got to be kidding. if everyone else has to go through red tape, take english exams, and complete a thorough us citizen approval process why are mexicans all of a sudden above better than every other immigrant in the world that wants to come here? they're so good they can even skip the english exam before coming in so i have to press 1 on the phone everytime i need customer service for something. we already have 20 MILLION illegal mexicans in this country. thats why mexicans get discriminated against, thats why people dont like them and thats why most of would like to see go home on a greyhouse bus.
> 
> also to say americans wouldn't take those jobs is BS. i have friends right now who are good workers and cant find a job anywhere. the economy isn't strong as it is and they are 20 million mexicans taking up all the working class jobs. its not just working in fields, waiting tables, and mowing lawns. carpentry, construction, roofing, and factory jobs are the ones being taken as well. i know plenty of guys who would do the jobs mexicans do but they can't afford to work for $5/hour. its easy to say we woudn't take those jobs bc we never had a chance to take them in the first place. the jobs we undercut, outsourced to and incoming population of illegal workers!
> 
> ...


Mexicans bring guns to US?... I think is the opposit... Mexicans (the drug cartels) import those guns from US to Mexico to fight the Mexican Army, and the Drug cartels do take drugs to your country because of one reason: there are a lot oif junkies in US. it is as simple as the laws of offert and demand, you know....

And I insist your minutemen wouldn't last 20 minutes if they faced the drug cartels mercenaries in full, believe me mate I know what I'm saying, I told you it takes the Mexican army to fight them. If you talked about the US delta force or some US elite commando it would be different but minutemen?, those cowboys are just good shooting women and children and unarmed starving men...









I wished some US elite units came to México to kill those motha fuckrs, they are a real problem to my country. Did you know there were more casualties in Mexico during this last year talking about the war among the drug cartels and the mexican government than the casualties that took place in irak and afganistan the same year?....We are not like Colombia.... we are worst now, it is a disgrace but it is true....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

armand, i agree with some of the stuff you are saying... the one thing that i just don't buy is the "they take the jobs that americans don't want" line. it has been repeated over and over again but right now, there are millions of people out of work in this country and a large portion of them would love to have a job right now... i'm not talking about the people who've made a career out of collecting government assistance, i'm talking about people who have worked their asses off their entire life only to be laid off due to cost cutting.

those are the people that would take those minimum wage jobs in a heartbeat if they were available, but as you stated yourself, those jobs are already filled by millions of illegal immigrants. in my mind, those jobs should go to american citizens that need/want those positions, not to someone who is in a constant state of illegal activity just by being here. to make matters worse, these people who are taking those jobs aren't paying taxes, they aren't contributing anything to society besides what their unskilled labor position provides, and they are shipping all of their illegally-acquired money out of this country and away from our economy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

febsalien said:


> ^Of course there is. I havent been there in years now but dont Americans have to have a passport to enter Canada now? Or is that only when flying?


Yeah even for land/water crossing you need a pass port. I think there is also some type of card? you could get as well.
[/quote]
It's called a nexus card. Its god for ground travel b/w canada and usa only i think. I have ones since im right on the boarder so i can cross.

back to the topic. Canada and usa were both founded by immigrants so, now they should be stopped? One year i read, canada had more immigrations then births, and im fine with that. If they come to canada there equal citizens. You say some try to avoid taxes, and its probably true, but thats a small amount of them and theres already citizens that are charged for tax evasion so just becasue they were in the country longer it doesn't matter as much that there trying to avoid paying taxes?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> armand, i agree with some of the stuff you are saying... the one thing that i just don't buy is the "they take the jobs that americans don't want" line. it has been repeated over and over again but right now, there are millions of people out of work in this country and a large portion of them would love to have a job right now... i'm not talking about the people who've made a career out of collecting government assistance, i'm talking about people who have worked their asses off their entire life only to be laid off due to cost cutting.
> 
> those are the people that would take those minimum wage jobs in a heartbeat if they were available, but as you stated yourself, those jobs are already filled by millions of illegal immigrants. in my mind, those jobs should go to american citizens that need/want those positions, not to someone who is in a constant state of illegal activity just by being here. to make matters worse, these people who are taking those jobs aren't paying taxes, they aren't contributing anything to society besides what their unskilled labor position provides, and they are shipping all of their illegally-acquired money out of this country and away from our economy.


I understand perfectly well what your concern is and as a matter of fact that's your right, I mean as US citizens you have the right to worry and to disagree about illegal aliens coming to your home causing, in many cases problems to the domestic labor force not paying taxes and taking money out of the country, If I were you I would feel about the same you feel.

I think you guys have to convince your own people not to hire this illegal aliens and I am not talking about your government, it is you, in your business in your homes the ones that hire those people. I'm sure some of the people you know have some mexican women working with them as maids and baby sitters and I'm sure not in few cases your families (wifes, children and even you guys) feel and have become pretty attached to those "criminal" women who kindly take care of your children and house when you're not there..... for example, I'm sure there are mexicans working near by you in business, stores, restaurants that you might even happen to know the owners of.

I have visited NY City about 8 different times the last 10 years as a tourist (I even had the opportunity to go to the top of the twin towers a couple of weeks before they were destroyed) and I am really surprise of the big number of mexicans/latin americans that you guys have working all over the city business, restaurants, stores, etc. there is no kitchen in NY City restaurants in which you don't find some mexicans working at.

You complain but you guys hire them by hundreds of thousands....







So next time you're sitting in a restaurant talking with your friends about the illegal alien issue, go and ask the owner of that fave restaurant of yours about his employees, because there is a big chance the meal you eat there is prepared by mexican hands buddy....









I think the problems is far more complicated than just saying: Those illegals come to snatch our jobs just like that.......but anyway its just a personal opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I see everyones Point on Illegal Immigration , But come on. We have Mexican Members in this forum , Armand to be one of them , so show some GOD DAMN respect , please.. stop being so ignorant. This thread is turning Into more than a DEBATE on Illegal immmagration, its turning into a Hate post , with all of these Disguisting "Hasty Generalizations being made about these people ".

Now , back on Topic.

Wisco , I cannot say we have had the Border Jumping problem to the same extent as you have , but we do experience similarities.
Canada has opened Its arms to India and Pakistan. this is our Scenario.

Once Per say " an Indian " has been accepted into this country by immagration , Their ENTIRE families are soon to follow , Im talking Wives , kids ,Brothers , Sisters , Grandparents and so on. and even alot of the times INDIANS will come to Canada just to abuse our Free health care and use their exhisting Familys' Healthcards who are actually living here and than they leave.

Traditionally in Canada when a Man and a woman get married , they Buy a small house and begin their lives . Now , whats been happening is that these Indians Will LITERALLY live 3,4,5,6 Families in ONE HOUSE. only have to Pay 1 Property Tax and alot of the time will not pay for electricity , rather use candles and Backyard Fires to cook.

The problem with this is that when they are building Schools ,Recreation Centers , hospitals and so On , these places are built on the Idea that their is only 1 Family in a house. Now you have 4000 kids (Somehow) enrolling in a school Only estimated to have about 1000. You see the problem ? now , instead these people can claim Refuge. They now have access to Welfare , Healthcare , FREE Education and anything my Parents worked so hard all their lives to get.

True Story... In my hometown of Brampton Ontario , This Happened. They had to Use OLD POLICE PRECINCTs as temporary schools for the better part of 2 years , while my tax dollars were hard at work building new schools for Illegal Immagrants who come here with nothing and take everything they can get their greedy little hands on.

My mother was a Bus driver , I was able to say without a Reasonable doubt they ONLY White people were My mother and I , and the One black kid who went to that school. Other than that the ENTIRE school was filled with Illegal immmagrants children.

I have no problem with where Someones from , Only where their going.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> I see everyones Point on Illegal Immigration , But come on. We have Mexican Members in this forum , Armand to be one of them , so show some GOD DAMN respect , please.. stop being so ignorant. This thread is turning Into more than a DEBATE on Illegal immmagration, its turning into a Hate post , with all of these Disguisting "Hasty Generalizations being made about these people ".
> 
> Now , back on Topic.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon. In my own case, life has given me the opportunity every time I have visited other countries as US and some others all over Europe, it was as a tourist to sped money and know those cultures not to snatch someones jobs, however it is sad to see how ignorant lots of people are (me included) regarding the human need and suffering. Lots of mexicans cross to US because it is a matter of surviving, they leave their families and children in the sake of a better future for them, they escape from a government whose politics, corruption and lack of capability haven't created the adecuate conditions for the sake of all the mexican population.

It's true there are a lot of rich people in Mexico, Mexico has many resources and to tell true there wouldn't be necessary people go to US to get a job, but there has been a lot of corruption in government for many decades and the economic dominant classes are some sons of bitches who just want to earn the most money they can and leave very little benefit to people paying ridiculous wages.

I am not in such situation and I don't have any member of my family in such conditions because I belong to the middle Mexican class so I could say(as most of themembers in dominat mexican cases think): "Yeah those mo fo are criminals lock the borders and shoot the ones who dare to cross I don't f*cking care we don't even want them here in our country too, I don't know those lil' miserable greasers and have no relation to them, when I go to US I go as a tourist to spend money and I always book in the Broadway Marriot at NY".....

However we should tank God we don't need(me and you) to jump some county's border, cross a desert taking risks of several dangers (included armed red necks shooting at people) instead of simply calling those poor deprived people "criminals", the social problem is far more complicated and the responsability falls not only on the mexican government and the rich mexican classes but on the US government as well......

Cheers.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> Hey OP, here's an idea, if you like those places so much more...why don't you go there? What's stopping you? sh*t, you want to compare fascist military states with no regard for life, liberty, or a persuit of happiness? Are you serious? As an American who believes in the constitution and the objectives of this country and it's founding leaders, frankly, your post here infuriates me. Seriously, go to those holy trails of countries if they're so much better. Or just realize that your argument is terrible, and the ignorance of it leads me to believe that's it's not an original thought of your own.


I suspect that if you were responding to your own post you'd say something like "its my country and I love it. I care enough about America to raise my voice and try and make a change. Its also a free country and I can say what I want. Lastly, the illegals are the ones coming into MY country so they should leave, not me." Edit-sprinkle that with a dozen curse words/angry phrases and it'll sound more genuine.








[/quote]

Hey, so you think comparing us to these third world military states is right?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im not trying to offend anyone or be racist but facts are facts. look at these figures posted by the LA TIMES, where illegal aliens are most concentrated. apologies if anyone takes offense to these figures, but im debating facts, not throwing out insulting:

From the L. A. Times
1. 40% of all workers in L. A. County ( L.. A. County has 10.2 million people)are working for cash and not paying taxes. This is because they are predominantly illegal immigrants working without a green card.
2. 95% of warrants for murder in Los Angeles are for illegal aliens.
3. 75% of people on the most wanted list in Los Angeles are illegal aliens. 
4. Over 2/3 of all births in Los Angeles County are to illegal alien Mexicans on Midi-Cal, whose births were paid for by taxpayers.
5. Nearly 35% of all inmates in California detention centers are Mexican nationals here illegally.
6. Over 300,000 illegal aliens in Los Angeles County are living in garages.
7. The FBI reports half of all gang members in Los Angeles are most likely illegal aliens from south of the border.
8 Nearly 60% of all occupants of HUD properties are illegal.
9. 21 radio stations in L.. A. are Spanish speaking.
10.. In L. A. County 5.1 million people speak English, 3.9 million speak Spanish.
(There are 10.2 million people in L. A. County . )

(All 10 of the above are from the Los Angeles Times)

Less than 2% of illegal aliens are picking our crops, but 29% are on welfare. Over 70% of the United States ' annual population growth(and over 90% of California , Florida , and New York ) results from immigration. 29% of inmates in federal prisons are illegal aliens .


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I just read what I posted last night. Sorry I was wasted. I think it could be misunderstood. I was not hating on the Mexicans. That was aimed at the people you see saying " The Mexicans are coming here and taking our jobs!". That's why I said go to school and they can't.

While it is easy to just sit here and say that if they want to come into our country they have to do it legally, sometimes they can't. Like said before, if my family was starving/lacking a better life I would do it too. That does NOT justify border jumping. But think about it. I guess you never know till you're in those shoes. I thank God every day that I was born white and in America.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Illegals = get the f*ck out
No documents = get the f*ck out
Doesn't pay taxes = get the f*ck out

That's all their is to it. If you are illegal, you are ILLEGAL. You must have documents or it's ILLEGAL. It you don't pay taxes, it's ILLEGAL. These people need to be removed/deported. You are not supposed to be here. Get some documents and come back.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I dont even think we should deport them, that cost alot of money and they will come back, 5.56 rounds are cheap...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> you've got to be kidding. if everyone else has to go through red tape, take english exams, and complete a thorough us citizen approval process why are mexicans all of a sudden above better than every other immigrant in the world that wants to come here? they're so good they can even skip the english exam before coming in so i have to press 1 on the phone everytime i need customer service for something. we already have 20 MILLION illegal mexicans in this country. thats why mexicans get discriminated against, thats why people dont like them and thats why most of would like to see go home on a greyhouse bus.
> 
> also to say americans wouldn't take those jobs is BS. i have friends right now who are good workers and cant find a job anywhere. the economy isn't strong as it is and they are 20 million mexicans taking up all the working class jobs. its not just working in fields, waiting tables, and mowing lawns. carpentry, construction, roofing, and factory jobs are the ones being taken as well. i know plenty of guys who would do the jobs mexicans do but they can't afford to work for $5/hour. its easy to say we woudn't take those jobs bc we never had a chance to take them in the first place. the jobs we undercut, outsourced to and incoming population of illegal workers!
> 
> ...


My Chihuahua is Extremely offended by this.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^








Yo Quiero Taco Bell


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> im not trying to offend anyone or be racist but facts are facts. look at these figures posted by the LA TIMES, where illegal aliens are most concentrated. apologies if anyone takes offense to these figures, but im debating facts, not throwing out insulting:
> 
> From the L. A. Times
> 1. 40% of all workers in L. A. County ( L.. A. County has 10.2 million people)are working for ash and not paying taxes. This is because they are predominantly illegal immigrants working without a green card.
> ...


Well I don't want get into ol' agruments but just remember "Los Angeles" is a Spanish name, California was foud and explored by Spanish Conquistadores, California was part of New Spain (México's former name) and later on was part of a newly independent Mexico.

Now all of a sudden you get surprised In L. A. County 5.1 million people speak English, 3.9 million speak Spanish......














..

What about Miami? there are a lot of Cubans and the tmes I have traveled there I was surprised I even didn't need to speak English







cause everybody speaks spanish...

There are also a lot of mexicans living in Miami, Key Viscayne, Boca Ratón and Fort Lauderdale, but I guess you don't have any problem at all with them....they are rich........


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> im not trying to offend anyone or be racist but facts are facts. look at these figures posted by the LA TIMES, where illegal aliens are most concentrated. apologies if anyone takes offense to these figures, but im debating facts, not throwing out insulting:
> 
> From the L. A. Times
> 1. 40% of all workers in L. A. County ( L.. A. County has 10.2 million people)are working for ash and not paying taxes. This is because they are predominantly illegal immigrants working without a green card.
> ...


Well I don't want get into ol' agruments but just remember "Los Angeles" is a Spanish name, California was foud and explored by Spanish Conquistadores, California was part of New Spain (México's former name) and later on was part of a newly independent Mexico.

Now all of a sudden you get surprised In L. A. County 5.1 million people speak English, 3.9 million speak Spanish......














..

What about Miami? there are a lot of Cubans and the tmes I have traveled there I was surprised I even didn't need to speak English







cause everybody speaks spanish...

There are also a lot of mexicans living in Miami, Key Viscayne, Boca Ratón and Fort Lauderdale, but I guess you don't have any problem at all with them....they are rich........








[/quote]

Your good on ya history olmond, you need to read as many books on keeping fish then you'll be right


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Your good on ya history olmond, you need to read as many books on keeping fish then you'll be right


I will Rich you can take if for granted mate.....in fact now a days I am much better fish keeper..:nod:


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Rich who


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Rich who


You are Rich from PFUK, that avatar of yours looks familiar to me.......


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> Rich who


You are Rich from PFUK, that avatar of yours looks familiar to me.......
[/quote]








Not me mate he must be copying me


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Armand You still Frequent PFUK ??? Im PiranhaJon there , I remember seeing you there a Loooooooooooong time ago = )

Nobody Likes Illegals ....

But enough about talking about how Much it sucks.... and More talk about What Your going to do about it. Otherwise this discussion is pointless , this is probably the 4th or 5th time ive seen this thread in a few years.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the problem is so huge now that it's not gonna be an easy fix... the first thing that needs to be done is to figure out a way to stop illegals from entering this country, once that's done, all illegal immigrants that are sitting in our jails need to be deported, i'm sure it costs a hell of a lot less to deport them than it does to feed and house them in our jails. there also needs to be stiffer penalties for companies that hire illegal immigrants and all government aid needs to be cut off.

if the opportunities for them to come here and leech off the system aren't available anymore, if we promise to send illegals right back to their home countries if caught, and if we make it much more difficult to get here in the first place, they will stop coming in such large numbers.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I can't get a 15 year old kid in my neighborhood to mow and do genaral landscaping for the same price as a possibly illegal...I'm just say there's is a need for cheap labor with the current economic out-look....


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I can't get a 15 year old kid in my neighborhood to mow and do genaral landscaping for the same price as a possibly illegal...I'm just say there's is a need for cheap labor with the current economic out-look....


what you just said is the problem with america. if you can get it done cheaper, then we should go that rout. thats why almost nothing is made in the usa.. why have a american do it, when you can have it made in korea, china or mexico much cheaper? and its not just mindless labor anymore almost everything is going to foreigners. yeah the price of the products may be a lil lower but if the majority of ppl here have no jobs how does that help us? they make make a lil less makeing that stuff but they have more money to buy the same products then we do.. i dont know what you do for a living but im sure there is a foreigner that would do it cheaper.. maybe they should, but then maybe you wouldnt have zosick money? i say spend the extra few bucks and pay the american kid to do ur lawn. the same goes for all the work we send over seas but then the big billionaires think the same way you do.. they want a extra few billion and dont care about the rest of the ppl in this country.. the chinese can aford to buy there products.. idk just my thoughts


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got another fix, build a big ass thing in mexico city, big ass things attract tourist, then they would need more hotels so that would create lots of jobs they do here, construction, cleaning, landscaping all that.

or the other ideal i have is just get the cia to inject crack into the population somehow, the cartel can sell to their own people, they can start their own war on drugs and form agencies that need trained cop dudes and they would also need people working in rehab centers to help the addicts

but i still like my first ideal, cause it fucks china, i dont understand why we deal with those commies but not other commies


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> I can't get a 15 year old kid in my neighborhood to mow and do genaral landscaping for the same price as a possibly illegal...I'm just say there's is a need for cheap labor with the current economic out-look....


what you just said is the problem with america. if you can get it done cheaper, then we should go that rout. thats why almost nothing is made in the usa.. why have a american do it, when you can have it made in korea, china or mexico much cheaper? and its not just mindless labor anymore almost everything is going to foreigners. yeah the price of the products may be a lil lower but if the majority of ppl here have no jobs how does that help us? they make make a lil less makeing that stuff but they have more money to buy the same products then we do.. i dont know what you do for a living but im sure there is a foreigner that would do it cheaper.. maybe they should, but then maybe you wouldnt have zosick money? i say spend the extra few bucks and pay the american kid to do ur lawn. the same goes for all the work we send over seas but then the big billionaires think the same way you do.. they want a extra few billion and dont care about the rest of the ppl in this country.. the chinese can aford to buy there products.. idk just my thoughts
[/quote]

let me know when you climb off you're high horse there guy!!!!Lets face it it's leveling out the playing field for unskilled workers the Mexicans deliver decent quality (the word union means nothing to them) the cost savings generally out weighs the lower quality of products!!!

And since when did lawn care become a skilled labor?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I can't get a 15 year old kid in my neighborhood to mow and do genaral landscaping for the same price as a possibly illegal...I'm just say there's is a need for cheap labor with the current economic out-look....


what you just said is the problem with america. if you can get it done cheaper, then we should go that rout. thats why almost nothing is made in the usa.. why have a american do it, when you can have it made in korea, china or mexico much cheaper? and its not just mindless labor anymore almost everything is going to foreigners. yeah the price of the products may be a lil lower but if the majority of ppl here have no jobs how does that help us? they make make a lil less makeing that stuff but they have more money to buy the same products then we do.. i dont know what you do for a living but im sure there is a foreigner that would do it cheaper.. maybe they should, but then maybe you wouldnt have zosick money? i say spend the extra few bucks and pay the american kid to do ur lawn. the same goes for all the work we send over seas but then the big billionaires think the same way you do.. they want a extra few billion and dont care about the rest of the ppl in this country.. the chinese can aford to buy there products.. idk just my thoughts
[/quote]

let me know when you climb off you're high horse there guy!!!!Lets face it it's a leveling out the playing field for unskilled workers the Mexicans deliver decent quality (the word union means nothing to them) the cost savings generally out weighs the lower quality of products!!!

And since when did lawn care become a skilled labor?
[/quote]

sence when was mowing ur lawn over seas? read the post dude LOL im saying all the way up to the top HUGE companys think the same way


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> I can't get a 15 year old kid in my neighborhood to mow and do genaral landscaping for the same price as a possibly illegal...I'm just say there's is a need for cheap labor with the current economic out-look....


what you just said is the problem with america. if you can get it done cheaper, then we should go that rout. thats why almost nothing is made in the usa.. why have a american do it, when you can have it made in korea, china or mexico much cheaper? and its not just mindless labor anymore almost everything is going to foreigners. yeah the price of the products may be a lil lower but if the majority of ppl here have no jobs how does that help us? they make make a lil less makeing that stuff but they have more money to buy the same products then we do.. i dont know what you do for a living but im sure there is a foreigner that would do it cheaper.. maybe they should, but then maybe you wouldnt have zosick money? i say spend the extra few bucks and pay the american kid to do ur lawn. the same goes for all the work we send over seas but then the big billionaires think the same way you do.. they want a extra few billion and dont care about the rest of the ppl in this country.. the chinese can aford to buy there products.. idk just my thoughts
[/quote]

let me know when you climb off you're high horse there guy!!!!Lets face it it's a leveling out the playing field for unskilled workers the Mexicans deliver decent quality (the word union means nothing to them) the cost savings generally out weighs the lower quality of products!!!

And since when did lawn care become a skilled labor?
[/quote]

sence when was mowing ur lawn over seas? read the post dude LOL im saying all the way up to the top HUGE companys think the same way
[/quote]

I still have no clue what you're getting at......

/thinks pit-man may have a bad case of the downs.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced. 
Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. *These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders*. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights. 2 months ago *somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint*....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


It's a good idea AND it will create more jobs for Americans. Legal Americans.

who would rob a Chinese food restaurant...... really.....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, we gotta start somewhere so we might as well have them pay taxes. Fair tax ftw. Americans wouldn't be as pissed if illegals at least contributed instead of leaching.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. *Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights*. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


nailed, on the head









i addition last spring an illegal mexican murdered a girl he worked with a mexican restaraunt about 25 min from where i live. he did it over night after the co-workers had gone out for drinks. he killed this girl, tossed her stuff in the river, washed his hands and went to work the next day w/ out even talking a shower...thats from info in the newspaper and police reports. i don't to care to have folks who act that way living ANYWHERE near me. you know what also makes this the 'land of opportunity' for illegal mexicans? the fact that if they mess up or get involved with a serious criminal charge they can just hop the fence again and go back to mexico where our law enforcement will NEVER find them. its a real consequence free environment for illegal mexicans and its bs.

in mexico the drug cartels burn ppl alive, cut their heads off, and ffin feed ppl lions. obviously if cartel members are making their way into the states, they will most likely carry those 'wonderful' activities with them. it makes me puke that this is such a serious problem and absolutley nothing is done it about it. we know they're blazing in right under our nose and we don't do a damn thing about it. i think that is the part that pisses off tax paying, legal citizens the most.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. *Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights*. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


nailed, on the head









i addition last spring an illegal mexican murdered a girl he worked with a mexican restaraunt about 25 min from where i live. he did it over night after the co-workers had gone out for drinks. he killed this girl, tossed her stuff in the river, washed his hands and went to work the next day w/ out even talking a shower...thats from info in the newspaper and police reports. i don't to care to have folks who act that way living ANYWHERE near me. you know what also makes this the 'land of opportunity' for illegal mexicans? the fact that if they mess up or get involved with a serious criminal charge they can just hop the fence again and go back to mexico where our law enforcement will NEVER find them. its a real consequence free environment for illegal mexicans and its bs.

in mexico the drug cartels burn ppl alive, cut their heads off, and ffin feed ppl lions. obviously if cartel members are making their way into the states, they will most likely carry those 'wonderful' activities with them. it makes me puke that this is such a serious problem and absolutley nothing is done it about it. we know they're blazing in right under our nose and we don't do a damn thing about it. i think that is the part that pisses off tax paying, legal citizens the most.
[/quote]

So , What are you gonna do about it ?. Talk is cheap. everyone seems to have wonderful ideas. But too lazy to give a sh*t about it.
We had Illegals Destroying our healthcare , we changed the Healthcard making it impossible for someone else to use it unless they had some Identical twin.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. *Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights*. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


nailed, on the head









i addition last spring an illegal mexican murdered a girl he worked with a mexican restaraunt about 25 min from where i live. he did it over night after the co-workers had gone out for drinks. he killed this girl, tossed her stuff in the river, washed his hands and went to work the next day w/ out even talking a shower...thats from info in the newspaper and police reports. i don't to care to have folks who act that way living ANYWHERE near me. you know what also makes this the 'land of opportunity' for illegal mexicans? the fact that if they mess up or get involved with a serious criminal charge they can just hop the fence again and go back to mexico where our law enforcement will NEVER find them. its a real consequence free environment for illegal mexicans and its bs.

in mexico the drug cartels burn ppl alive, cut their heads off, and ffin feed ppl lions. obviously if cartel members are making their way into the states, they will most likely carry those 'wonderful' activities with them. it makes me puke that this is such a serious problem and absolutley nothing is done it about it. we know they're blazing in right under our nose and we don't do a damn thing about it. i think that is the part that pisses off tax paying, legal citizens the most.
[/quote]

So , What are you gonna do about it ?. Talk is cheap. everyone seems to have wonderful ideas. But too lazy to give a sh*t about it.
We had Illegals Destroying our healthcare , we changed the Healthcard making it impossible for someone else to use it unless they had some Identical twin.
[/quote]

jon, what am i to do about it? i readily admit, all i can do is complain and write my congressman a letter. the work i do is in the private sector, i have no interest in public discourse. the only ppl who can do anything about the problem are those involved in the house and senate. i happen to think that public officials should actually do something about problems once in awhile, to feed us this illusion we are living in a 'democracy'. politicians are the only ones with the power to write laws and FORCE law enforcement to do something about this problem. until that happens, we're a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. plain and simple.

changing canada's healthcare plan cards so a few thousand ppl stop taking your free care is a far stretch from 20 million ppl over running your boarders, taking up jobs and sucking social resources dry. i know canada has problems with healthcare as you've mentioned. however, the monetary funds canada has lost are but a few drops in the bucket compared to the financial damage illegal mexicans have done to the united states.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

wisco_pygo said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. *Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights*. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


nailed, on the head









i addition last spring an illegal mexican murdered a girl he worked with a mexican restaraunt about 25 min from where i live. he did it over night after the co-workers had gone out for drinks. he killed this girl, tossed her stuff in the river, washed his hands and went to work the next day w/ out even talking a shower...thats from info in the newspaper and police reports. i don't to care to have folks who act that way living ANYWHERE near me. you know what also makes this the 'land of opportunity' for illegal mexicans? the fact that if they mess up or get involved with a serious criminal charge they can just hop the fence again and go back to mexico where our law enforcement will NEVER find them. its a real consequence free environment for illegal mexicans and its bs.

in mexico the drug cartels burn ppl alive, cut their heads off, and ffin feed ppl lions. obviously if cartel members are making their way into the states, they will most likely carry those 'wonderful' activities with them. it makes me puke that this is such a serious problem and absolutley nothing is done it about it. we know they're blazing in right under our nose and we don't do a damn thing about it. i think that is the part that pisses off tax paying, legal citizens the most.
[/quote]

So , What are you gonna do about it ?. Talk is cheap. everyone seems to have wonderful ideas. But too lazy to give a sh*t about it.
We had Illegals Destroying our healthcare , we changed the Healthcard making it impossible for someone else to use it unless they had some Identical twin.
[/quote]

jon, what am i to do about it? i readily admit, all i can do is complain and write my congressman a letter. the work i do is in the private sector, i have no interest in public discourse. the only ppl who can do anything about the problem are those involved in the house and senate. i happen to think that public officials should actually do something about problems once in awhile, to feed us this illusion we are living in a 'democracy'. politicians are the only ones with the power to write laws and FORCE law enforcement to do something about this problem. until that happens, we're a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. plain and simple.

changing canada's healthcare plan cards so a few thousand ppl stop taking your free care is a far stretch from 20 million ppl over running your boarders, taking up jobs and sucking social resources dry. i know canada has problems with healthcare as you've mentioned. however, the monetary funds canada has lost are but a few drops in the bucket compared to the financial damage illegal mexicans have done to the united states.
[/quote]

No But it is a start. WE complained and our Government DID something. thats a couple hundred thousand LESS that we have to deal with. It doesnt have to be Revolutionary, But America has hit Rock bottom in that sense and needs to start somewhere. I DO NOT AGREE with these Minute Minute Killing innocent Women and Children, Why not just arrest them and Deport them? sure its a Vicious cycle, But these are human beings we are talking about. People who want Food , water and a Better life and are willing to risk Everything INCLUDING dying just to have a better life in America.

You think Your being Ripped ? we pay something like 16 Cents on the Dollar in Taxes for EVERYTHING. we are the HIGHEST taxed nation in the world because of Freeloaders , It may not be20 million Illegal Immagrants but it Never ends here.

I dont think You suffer because of this , And judging the way you talk about your Family Business, I would assume thats doing fine aswell. You also appear to have an education and be Literate, so whats the Big Deal ? life is good, Your not suffering. these people are.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> I think we're getting off topic here. The original post has a great point--illegally enter any other country on the planet and you are punished in some way, shape or form. Why should it be any different here? These people are not immigrants, legal or otherwise. They are CRIMINALS. They became criminals the second they set foot on American soil. Even if we were to ignore that fact, the amount of problems these people cause far outweigh the socio-economic benefits of a cheap abusable labor force. These people need to be rounded up, returned to their country of origin (Mexico is not the only country these people come from), and prevented from returning by reinforcing our borders. Penalties for business owners to hire illegals need to be stiffened, penalties for landlords who rent to them need to be created, and these laws need to be enforced.
> Do any of you who are defending these people have to live in/near a place that's infested with them? I do. Google "Hazleton PA"+"Illegal Immigration" and do some reading. When the sh*t hit the fan there it drove the infestation outwards into the surrounding communities, and the drugs, crime and violence followed. *Every time we try to do something about the problem (IE arrest them) we get c*ck blocked by some shitbag liberal lawyer screaming about human rights*. 2 months ago somebody robbed the local chinese resteraunt at gunpoint....may not sound like a big deal to some people but sh*t like that is almost unheard of here.


nailed, on the head









i addition last spring an illegal mexican murdered a girl he worked with a mexican restaraunt about 25 min from where i live. he did it over night after the co-workers had gone out for drinks. he killed this girl, tossed her stuff in the river, washed his hands and went to work the next day w/ out even talking a shower...thats from info in the newspaper and police reports. i don't to care to have folks who act that way living ANYWHERE near me. you know what also makes this the 'land of opportunity' for illegal mexicans? the fact that if they mess up or get involved with a serious criminal charge they can just hop the fence again and go back to mexico where our law enforcement will NEVER find them. its a real consequence free environment for illegal mexicans and its bs.

in mexico the drug cartels burn ppl alive, cut their heads off, and ffin feed ppl lions. obviously if cartel members are making their way into the states, they will most likely carry those 'wonderful' activities with them. it makes me puke that this is such a serious problem and absolutley nothing is done it about it. we know they're blazing in right under our nose and we don't do a damn thing about it. i think that is the part that pisses off tax paying, legal citizens the most.
[/quote]

So , What are you gonna do about it ?. Talk is cheap. everyone seems to have wonderful ideas. But too lazy to give a sh*t about it.
We had Illegals Destroying our healthcare , we changed the Healthcard making it impossible for someone else to use it unless they had some Identical twin.
[/quote]

jon, what am i to do about it? i readily admit, all i can do is complain and write my congressman a letter. the work i do is in the private sector, i have no interest in public discourse. the only ppl who can do anything about the problem are those involved in the house and senate. i happen to think that public officials should actually do something about problems once in awhile, to feed us this illusion we are living in a 'democracy'. politicians are the only ones with the power to write laws and FORCE law enforcement to do something about this problem. until that happens, we're a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. plain and simple.

changing canada's healthcare plan cards so a few thousand ppl stop taking your free care is a far stretch from 20 million ppl over running your boarders, taking up jobs and sucking social resources dry. i know canada has problems with healthcare as you've mentioned. however, the monetary funds canada has lost are but a few drops in the bucket compared to the financial damage illegal mexicans have done to the united states.
[/quote]

No But it is a start. WE complained and our Government DID something. thats a couple hundred thousand LESS that we have to deal with. It doesnt have to be Revolutionary, But America has hit Rock bottom in that sense and needs to start somewhere.* I DO NOT AGREE with these Minute Minute Killing innocent Women and Children, Why not just arrest them and Deport them? sure its a Vicious cycle, But these are human beings we are talking about. People who want Food , water and a Better life and are willing to risk Everything INCLUDING dying just to have a better life in America.*

You think Your being Ripped ? we pay something like 16 Cents on the Dollar in Taxes for EVERYTHING. we are the HIGHEST taxed nation in the world because of Freeloaders , It may not be20 million Illegal Immagrants but it Never ends here.

I dont think You suffer because of this , And judging the way you talk about your Family Business, I would assume thats doing fine aswell. You also appear to have an education and be Literate, so whats the Big Deal ? *life is good, Your not suffering. these people are.
[/quote]*

Spot on Jon. thats quite true.

On the other hand what Wisco remarks about the violent criminals that happen to be illegal aliens from Mexico its also true I have to admit. There are dangerous kidnappers, thieves and murderers that have escaped from the mexican law enforcement by just jumping the border, I wished you guys get 'em and sit 'em in the electric chair or put and end to their criminal careers with a lethal injection. This people are very mean and dangerous and are a big stone in our shoes.

However what you say about innocent people trying to get a better life because they haven't had the opportunity in their country of origin is the more frequent you gonna find so you must not fall generalizing Mexican aliens are vicious murderers.

By the way Jon, yes, we met at PFUK and I'm still member to that forum aswell.

Cheers.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

My Hometown is In Brampton , On. Canada. We have TERRORISTS living in my City. YES. TERRORISTS. like the ones your Boys
are fighting overseas right now. How do you think they get into your Great country = ) You let Em In the Front Door.

They have found More Terrorists and Suspected Terrorists in my Town than anywhere else in the World. NOT TO MENTION , they all
get Tried at the Brampton Courthouse... Nice..

I think the Mexicans should be the least of your worries at this point in time








So a Mexican Murdered a Few people .. whooopdeeeedooooo....

How many People died as a result of 9 /11 ? ...
Have you ever gone to a City where Caucasian wasn't Dominant ? Welcome to AfBrampistan.
perhaps this is why I have tolerance towards other Races and I can see past the Color of someones skin.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> My Hometown is In Brampton , On. Canada. We have TERRORISTS living in my City. YES. TERRORISTS. like the ones your Boys
> are fighting overseas right now. How do you think they get into your Great country = ) You let Em In the Front Door.
> 
> They have found More Terrorists and Suspected Terrorists in my Town than anywhere else in the World. NOT TO MENTION , they all
> ...


Shut up about that terrorist sh*t Jon or it'll come to someone's mind to nuke your town mate......


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> So , What are you gonna do about it


See, this is what makes me bang my head off the wall every time this subject comes up. What do we do about it?!?! Arrest the fuckers! Put them on a bus ro boat! Dump them back where they came from! Why is this idea so f*cking hard to understand?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> My Hometown is In Brampton , On. Canada. We have TERRORISTS living in my City. YES. TERRORISTS. like the ones your Boys
> are fighting overseas right now. How do you think they get into your Great country = ) You let Em In the Front Door.
> 
> They have found More Terrorists and Suspected Terrorists in my Town than anywhere else in the World. NOT TO MENTION , they all
> ...


Shut up about that terrorist sh*t Jon or it'll come to someone's mind to nuke your town mate......:laugh::nod:
[/quote]

Theyre looking Left when they should be looking Right.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. *do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*[/quote]

Except for Toronto and Montreal.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. *do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*[/quote]

Except for Toronto and Montreal.:laugh:
[/quote]

funny funny Ja....the point i was trying to make is that vancouver citizens for being a large city, were some of the nicest ppl i have ever come across in my life. maybe toronto and montreal are far from the way ppl from vancouver act.

when i was in vancouver i had a new chrylser 300m, i let my friend drive it and he crashed into some ladies beamer at a busy intersection. most americans would get out and swear at you and demand your insurance card. this lady didn't do anyting of the sort, she was nice about everything and even complimented on my car! maybe its bc everyone is vancouver is ripped up on mj, who knows. all im saying is that i vouch for that city, very nice ppl.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> So , What are you gonna do about it


See, this is what makes me bang my head off the wall every time this subject comes up. What do we do about it?!?! Arrest the fuckers! Put them on a bus ro boat! Dump them back where they came from! Why is this idea so f*cking hard to understand?
[/quote]

Well here is the thing Piranha Dan. They do arrest these people and ship them out on Boats . But they keep coming back.
the problem isn't getting them out , Its keeping them out for good.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> No But it is a start. WE complained and our Government DID something. thats a couple hundred thousand LESS that we have to deal with. It doesnt have to be Revolutionary, But America has hit Rock bottom in that sense and needs to start somewhere. I DO NOT AGREE with these Minute Minute Killing innocent Women and Children, Why not just arrest them and Deport them? sure its a Vicious cycle, But these are human beings we are talking about. People who want Food , water and a Better life and are willing to risk Everything INCLUDING dying just to have a better life in America.
> 
> You think Your being Ripped ? we pay something like 16 Cents on the Dollar in Taxes for EVERYTHING. we are the HIGHEST taxed nation in the world because of Freeloaders , It may not be20 million Illegal Immagrants but it Never ends here.
> 
> I dont think You suffer because of this , And judging the way you talk about your Family Business, I would assume thats doing fine aswell. You also appear to have an education and be Literate, so whats the Big Deal ? life is good, Your not suffering. these people are.


all im saying is the problem is out our hands. there are ppl bitching about this problem up and down. do you ever see anything about illegal immigration on the news? never. bc the ppl who are in politics and control news information could care less. you talk about 'what are you going to do', 'why not take matters into your own hands', well what do you think the minute men are doing? i don't agree with killing women or children. also though, i don't live on the border....my general area isn't being over run by illegals. this issue hits home with those at the border. they have friends losing jobs, companies and business's that have been in families for generations bc illegal mexicans don't think immigration rules apply to them. all is good in persuit of a better life, but to do so illegally the wrong say to send a positive message.

bc my life on side A is difficult should not mean i should consider crossing to side B just bc there is free healthcare, welfare, and jobs you can steal from ppl who earned them by being natural born citizens. im not arguing for the sake of arguing. it would be one thing if it were a mass legal immigration. if all of these ppl were documented, tax paying citizens. the fact of the matter is that they are not. you cannot multiply wealth by dividing it.

im also sorry canada has to deal with bs and the health care system. however, being a socialized model, it will attract the many as it is free to citizens. also if you study ecnomics, you'll see that every form for socialzied medicine (the UK and a handful of euro countries) that has been implemented, has failed. if you're in school ask a professor of economics what happens when socialized medicine is put into policy. it drives out competion of good physicians. doctors who have devoted their life to the study of medicine will be damned if they're going to let govt policy tell them how they can and cannot implement care. not to mention they get paid less at the same time. socialized medicine is a 'good' concept and it started with the best of intentions, however it does not work and will eventually fail.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY...... Wait, who wants to go to Canada anyway?


i love everything about america and its founding principals. i gotta say though, ive visited vancouver in BC a couple times and it was AWESOME. the culture is a pretty decent mix of ppl and canadians are just a lot more laid back than americans. we're an uptight, very introverted society. you cross a busy street in america, ppl will honk and flip you off. *do it in canada and ppl will honk then WAVE and SMILE at you.*[/quote]

Except for Toronto and Montreal.:laugh:
[/quote]

funny funny Ja....the point i was trying to make is that vancouver citizens for being a large city, were some of the nicest ppl i have ever come across in my life. maybe toronto and montreal are far from the way ppl from vancouver act.

when i was in vancouver i had a new chrylser 300m, i let my friend drive it and he crashed into some ladies beamer at a busy intersection. most americans would get out and swear at you and demand your insurance card. this lady didn't do anyting of the sort, she was nice about everything and even complimented on my car! maybe its bc everyone is vancouver is ripped up on mj, who knows. all im saying is that i vouch for that city, very nice ppl.
[/quote]

We have nice areas like that too.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Lifes a bitch Deal with it.
Complaining about it is a waste of time..
wisco pygo you wasted about 10 min of your life.

ba20 that shooting Mexs was uncalled for.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shiver905 said:


> *Lifes a bitch Deal with it.*
> Complaining about it is a waste of time..
> wisco pygo you wasted about 10 min of your life.
> 
> ba20 that shooting Mexs was uncalled for.


we will deal with it! by shooting the illegals.

my parents were immigrants to britain. and they came through legally with all the papers and worked hard and contributed to society, paid their taxes all without pissing anyone off or sponging off anyone.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> *Lifes a bitch Deal with it.*
> Complaining about it is a waste of time..
> wisco pygo you wasted about 10 min of your life.
> 
> ba20 that shooting Mexs was uncalled for.


we will deal with it! by shooting the illegals.

my parents were immigrants to britain. and they came through legally with all the papers and worked hard and contributed to society, paid their taxes all without pissing anyone off or sponging off anyone.
[/quote]

Id like to see you shoot some one.
Ud cry at the sound of a gunshot.
Hell, are cops even allowed to carry guns in britain.
Do you even have guns there?.

N again thats uncalled. No 1 is getting shot.

So now go light urself a *** and finish your tea.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i will drink my tea thank you. ive shot a few hunting rifles before. and no crying happened. how about you discuss the issue instead of making sh*t comments

untill then shooting of illegals will conintue to happen


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> So , What are you gonna do about it


See, this is what makes me bang my head off the wall every time this subject comes up. What do we do about it?!?! Arrest the fuckers! Put them on a bus ro boat! Dump them back where they came from! Why is this idea so f*cking hard to understand?
[/quote]

Well here is the thing Piranha Dan. They do arrest these people and ship them out on Boats . But they keep coming back.
the problem isn't getting them out , Its keeping them out for good.
[/quote]
They ain't doing enough of it, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The problem is theres no real consequence for coming into the US illegally... They slap you on the wrist, put you on a buss and ship you back across... you prob get fed a good meal too! Then the next day you try again, until you make it... The thing that realllyyyy "grinds my gears" is that border guards cant even shoot, unless they get shot. Some agent almost went to jail for some serious sentence for shooting a DRUG SMUGGLER who made it back across the border. Whats wrong with that picture?

I think they should ship them to Siberia if the get caught... it would make you think twice, especially if bullets were whizzing over your head while trying to make it...

LET me make it extremely clear, i have NO problems with immigrants and what they do for our country... i have problems with the ones who dont take the time to fill out the paperwork and do it the right way. And i have a problem the health care, identity theft, crime / drug, and other major problems that are the aftermath of allowing it to be done any other way.


----------

